
How Vine Overlooked the People of Color Who Made It Amazing - mirandak4
https://backchannel.com/how-vine-overlooked-the-people-of-color-who-made-it-amazing-2d80d4cde651#.ta510hwc1
======
GuiA
There is (was?) so much creativity on Vine, it's insane. Many times, I've been
delighted by the originality that people have been able to cram in a mere 6
seconds.

Even crazier is that many of these users were just bored teenagers with a
smartphone. When people (many of them on this board) complain that
smartphones/tablets are all about consuming content rather than creating, Vine
is one of my favorite examples to bring up.

If I worked in any field that primarily relied on video as its medium (e.g.
marketing), Vine would be the first place where I'd try to track down
undiscovered junior creative talent.

It's been sad to have seen it be completely misunderstood and neglected by the
twitter execs, and it wasn't hard to predict, but I'm sad to see it go. And,
as the article points out, the fact that many of the most creative, active
users on Vine were people from communities typically ignored in tech/social
media makes it even sadder.

------
Syntaf
A lot of early vines that made it big relied on pretty racist stereotypes, I
really disagree when people label Vine as a haven for black entertainment
because in reality I feel like it was overall a pretty bad place for anyone
not white.

Yes, there are some very awesome and entertaining content creators on Vine
that are black, but there's also a lot of racist shit hitting the top of the
comedy section that plays on every old and new stereotype you can think of.

I feel like for most of vine's lifespan, the comedy section was filled with
stupidly simple sketches about 1) Asian and chopsticks/ninjas 2) Black people
and swimming/tough guy/etc... 3) muslims and bombs. I'd hardly call that a
welcoming culture.

that being said, I feel like the current comedy section of vine was finally
more matured and had content that wasnt stupid simple racial stereotypes, sad
that's it's being shut down now.

------
bbctol
I think about this every time someone on HN discusses Twitter's problems with
finding its role; there's a huge community of Twitter users with a distinct
culture and engagement that can't easily be replicated elsewhere, they're just
very different from the Silicon Valley community/Twitter's board.

